# Delete my account please



## Oxlar (Nov 22, 2011)

This forum is a joke.  I can't even search a forum unless I'm paying you money.  Are you serious?  Doing anything on this site is like swimming in molasses.  Absolutely no interest in using this site when they force you to pay money just to search for something in the forums.  That tells me all I need to know about this site.  So please delete my account as I have no need of it.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 22, 2011)

Oxlar said:


> This forum is a joke.  I can't even search a forum unless I'm paying you money.  Are you serious?  Doing anything on this site is like swimming in molasses.  Absolutely no interest in using this site when they force you to pay money just to search for something in the forums.  That tells me all I need to know about this site.  So please delete my account as I have no need of it.




My, what an angry young man!  Take a deep breath; it's all OK, really.


----------



## El Mahdi (Nov 22, 2011)

Created an account just to ask for it's deletion as a form of protest (only post ever above...)...

Okay...


----------



## Oxlar (Nov 22, 2011)

No I created an account because I thought I could search the forums, which I thought was excessive to begin with.  Then I found out I couldn't even use the search function as a registered member.  I looked for a way to delete my account, but didn't see anything.  So I posted in the proper forum for the message board stuff asking for it to be deleted.  I didn't create it to protest nor intended to.  But I couldn't find any other way to get it deleted.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 23, 2011)

Try Google:

"site:enworld.org delete my account please"

And this thread will come up as the #1 hit.

It isn't perfect, but it does quite a bit.


----------



## El Mahdi (Nov 24, 2011)

Oxlar said:


> No I created an account because I thought I could search the forums...I didn't create it to protest nor intended to.




It seemed the only logical assumption considering the circumstances.

If all one wanted to do was read posts, an account isn't necessary.

If one read the info for creating an account thoroughly, then one would know that searching on the site is only for paying accounts (it's listed under the different community supporter account descriptions...)

I didn't want to assume that you didn't actually read the available info about the site _before_ making an account, or make an aspersion that you are unable to understand the info about making an account...

So I assumed you were protesting.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Nov 24, 2011)

Oxlar said:


> That tells me all I need to know about this site.




So would reading the User Agreement rules you agreed to when you made your account!

I bet this thread is just going to be oodles of fun!


----------



## aurance (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't make me derail this thread into one about tacos. I'm serious, I'm crazy and I'll do it.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 24, 2011)

aurance said:


> Don't make me derail this thread into one about tacos. I'm serious, I'm crazy and I'll do it.




I like tacos.


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 24, 2011)

aurance said:


> Don't make me derail this thread into one about tacos. I'm serious, I'm crazy and I'll do it.




Mmmmhhmmm.... Tacos are good!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Nov 24, 2011)

Tacos are kinda disgusting, really. Too many legs and slimy, and ...

Or do you mean tacos in English?


Oh, well, then, tacos are good.


----------



## El Mahdi (Nov 24, 2011)

Delete my taco please...


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 24, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> Delete my taco please...



My, what a hungry young man!

I have 45 posts left 'til I hit 25K. I think I'll squander them all talking about tacos. Which I like.


----------



## fba827 (Nov 25, 2011)

do you have to use THAC0 when attacking a taco?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 25, 2011)

I love tacos! Haven't had them in ages, and that makes me think it would be good to do some again. Where to get some nice taco shells from though?


----------



## aurance (Nov 25, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Tacos are kinda disgusting, really. Too many legs and slimy, and ...
> 
> Or do you mean tacos in English?
> 
> ...




Hey now. Tacos are delicious in English/Spanish _and_ Japanese.

EDIT: OMG, genius flash, taco tacos!


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 25, 2011)

All this talk of tacos.... Think that is what we'll have for dinner tonight!


----------



## jonesy (Nov 25, 2011)

aurance said:


> OMG, genius flash, taco tacos!



Of course! Tacos make everything better. But would you put the tacos inside the tacos, or the other way around?


----------



## Noumenon (Nov 26, 2011)

FYI, you can search the site for free by typing "site:enworld.org "delete my account"" into Google. I have even made this a keyword search in Firefox so I can just type "en delete my account" in the address bar and get all the results instant.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Nov 26, 2011)

Noumenon said:


> FYI, you can search the site for free by typing "site:enworld.org "delete my account"" into Google. I have even made this a keyword search in Firefox so I can just type "en delete my account" in the address bar and get all the results instant.




Why would you want to search Enworld when you can have tacos?


----------



## IronWolf (Nov 26, 2011)

IronWolf said:


> All this talk of tacos.... Think that is what we'll have for dinner tonight!




Mmmm, the tacos last night were great! Glad this thread came up!


----------



## Umbran (Nov 26, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Why would you want to search Enworld when you can have tacos?




Well, what if some of the tacos are hidden *in* EN World?  Then you'd have to search for them to have them.


----------



## treex (Nov 26, 2011)

I've never eaten a taco before in my life. 
I am a sad sad Asian.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 26, 2011)

treex said:


> I've never eaten a taco before in my life.
> I am a sad sad Asian.




Me neither.  And I'm not a sad sad Asian.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 26, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Me neither.  And I'm not a sad sad Asian.




Fly to Atlanta next August. We'll get Mexican food, then road trip to Gen Con. I don't believe Indianapolis would have good Mexican.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 26, 2011)

treex said:


> I've never eaten a taco before in my life.
> I am a sad sad Asian.



I saw a Taco Bell/KFC/Pizza Hut combination restaurant in Singapore, but that was years ago, and I've no idea if they still operate there.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 26, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I saw a Taco Bell/KFC/Pizza Hut combination restaurant in Singapore, but that was years ago, and I've no idea if they still operate there.




That's okay.  What they sell at Taco bell aren't tacos.  What they sell is only arguably food.

We have a pet ball python.  He eats small rats, generally bought pre-killed and frozen.  One day, we noticed that, pound for pound, what we buy for the snake is more expensive than food from Taco Bell.

Taco Bell - because it's cheaper than eating rats!


----------



## jonesy (Nov 26, 2011)

Umbran said:


> That's okay.  What they sell at Taco bell aren't tacos.  What they sell is only arguably food.



Oh. I didn't eat there so I wouldn't know what their version tastes like.

Apparently Taco Bell left Singapore sometime in 2008.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 26, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Tacos are kinda disgusting, really. Too many legs and slimy, and ...
> 
> Or do you mean tacos in English?
> 
> ...




I think we spell it "tako" in D&D, don't we?


----------



## Darkness (Nov 27, 2011)

the Jester said:


> I think we spell it "tako" in D&D, don't we?



Yeah, 蛸. Not to be confused with THAC0.


----------



## treex (Nov 27, 2011)

Darkness said:


> Yeah, 蛸. Not to be confused with THAC0.




Ahh, I've been wondering what the other taco everyone was talking about. Now it all makes sense...

Taco tacos do sound delicious...


----------



## the Jester (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmm... what d'you suppose a tako taco's THAC0 is?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 27, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Me neither. And I'm not a sad sad Asian.



But you're British, which for taco purposes is effectively the same.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Nov 28, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Me neither.  And I'm not a sad sad Asian.




More proof that British cuisine is horrid.

Canadian isn't any better aside from our ample taco supplies!


----------



## Nebten (Nov 28, 2011)

Noumenon said:


> FYI, you can search the site for free by typing "site:enworld.org "delete my account"" into Google. I have even made this a keyword search in Firefox so I can just type "en delete my account" in the address bar and get all the results instant.




Back to the Search function issue for a little bit.

Why can't EN World just implant a Google search window like other websites to make it easier for its readers. That way the server doesn't get drained and the masses can search their little brains out. 

See: The Hypertext d20 SRD (v3.5 d20 System Reference Document) :: d20srd.org
and Pathfinder_OGC

for examples.


----------



## Noumenon (Nov 28, 2011)

I've got those sites shortcutted too... "dnd chill touch" and "pf grapple". I'd pay _not_ to have to load the site and find the search box with my mouse to search.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 28, 2011)

Nebten said:


> Why can't EN World just implant a Google search window like other websites to make it easier for its readers. That way the server doesn't get drained and the masses can search their little brains out.




Think of it in terms of business case.  We have a feature that makes paid subscriptions more attractive.  You think we should put a box on the page for everyone that circumvents this feature?

Now, sometimes this makes sense - a feature that's attractive for everyone may increase traffic, and outweigh lost subscriptions.  But given the hypothetical nature of the argument, it is a bit of a hard sell.

Plus, your browser probably has a search box always visible, and that search box is probably pointed at Google already!  That makes the UI work an even harder sell.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 28, 2011)

> Think of it in terms of business case. We have a feature that makes paid subscriptions more attractive. You think we should put a box on the page for everyone that circumvents this feature?
> 
> Now, sometimes this makes sense - a feature that's attractive for everyone may increase traffic, and outweigh lost subscriptions. But given the hypothetical nature of the argument, it is a bit of a hard sell.
> 
> Plus, your browser probably has a search box always visible, and that search box is probably pointed at Google already! That makes the UI work an even harder sell.






Then please do us the favor and don't say "The search function kicks our server's ass . . . (Morrus)" 

 Instead replace that statement with "We make money by not giving you this function, so why make any changes?"

I understand business, but don't spin answers behind sugar-coating and sympathy.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2011)

Nebten said:


> Then please do us the favor and don't say "The search function kicks our server's ass . . . (Morrus)"




The statement is true.

If I turn search on for everyone now, EN World goes down hard within a few minutes, and stays down.  Instead of a few people being pissed off because they can't search for free, nobody can search because there's no site to search. I abso-frickin-lutely_ guarantee_ that.  I know this, because I've tried it.  It's categorically not technically possible with our existing hardware.

I'd prove it to you, but I'm not inclined to crash the site and start having to make transatlantic emergency phone calls to Cyberstreet just to prove a point.

As for Google search boxes - with all due respect to Google, they're not very good.  And it is trivial to use your browser's search box to gain the same result.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 28, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Well, what if some of the tacos are hidden *in* EN World?  Then you'd have to search for them to have them.



Voilà:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-miscellaneous-geek-stuff/296146-tacos.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/240864-what-do-gamers-eat.html


----------



## Umbran (Nov 28, 2011)

Nebten said:


> Instead replace that statement with "We make money by not giving you this function, so why make any changes?"




Just to be clear, I don't make any money from the site.  The Mods are all volunteers.

I did leave out a chuck of context that I thought was understood, and maybe some of what I meant was thereby lost.  

As Morrus said, the real search feature (which is native, not Google-driven) works pretty well, but kills the server if too many people use it.  It wasn't pretty when he did turn it on for all users.  

The Google method works well on SRD sites, because they have highly structured and controlled data, and much less of it.  For large message boards, it is a slap-dash solution*.  We want you to get the most out of the site, though, and don't want to trick you into buying an account just for search.  We mention the Google method when the question comes up, so at least you have some option.

Let's say he did put in a Google search box.  Very quickly, folks would find it kinda sucked.  They'd say so, loudly.  "Hey, you gave us a feature, and it sucks!"  He'd say, "Well, you could pay for a better search...," and everyone would grump at him for bait-and-switch upsell business practices.

To me, that sounds like a worse situation for everyone.  Why spend time or money to include a feature that works poorly, is already native to the user's browser, and makes you look bad to your users to boot?  



*My personal experience is that it gets you a lot of false-positives from Google.  If you know exactly what you're looking for, and it is recent, what you want will usually be one of the top hits.  Otherwise, you're going to be wading through a lot of search-noise.  And Google cannot handle searching for a post by a particular user well at all.


----------



## Nebten (Nov 28, 2011)

I am aware that if everybody had the native search function it would drain/crash the server. No need for a demontration as this site has been slowing down for quite some time.

 I gave an option that could work for both EN World & its membership. Third party powered searches are used also for goverment, banking and medical sites just to name of few. It doesn't have to be powered by Google but by any engine that you prefer. I was just using the SRD sites as an example.

It would be interesting to see a side by side test of the EN World Search engine vs a 3rd party search engine (yahoo, google, etc). Something pretty simple to perform then you would know your answer before you start poo-poo'ing the idea.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 28, 2011)

Nebten said:


> It would be interesting to see a side by side test of the EN World Search engine vs a 3rd party search engine (yahoo, google, etc). Something pretty simple to perform then you would know your answer before you start poo-poo'ing the idea.




You can try it for yourself. Do a search here, then go to Google and do a site:enworld.org search.


----------



## Noumenon (Nov 29, 2011)

If the site search really has advantages over Google, I would recommend touting that when people complain about having to pay for it. When someone says "They make you pay just to search??" don't say "What an angry man, didn't you read the rules when you made your account, I mock you with my taco comments". Say "You can always search the site for free by Googling site:enworld.org. The search service for subscribers offers numerous advantages over Google like searching by username and searching user tags. Unfortunately, when we offered site search to all users it caused unacceptable slowdowns in reading and posting, but we are happy to offer it as a premium feature for our paid subscribers."

I've never had any problem searching by username using Google, myself...


----------



## Noumenon (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## MichaelSomething (Nov 29, 2011)

I heard there were tacos here?


----------



## Noumenon (Nov 29, 2011)

No, you're thinking of YouTube.


----------



## treex (Nov 29, 2011)

Man, what is up with all the aggro here. You people should learn how to live with each other better. Must be all the tacos you eat.

You get all gassy and grumpy...


----------



## Mishihari Lord (Dec 2, 2011)

I think it's pretty nice that the search option is even available to community supporters.  The other rpg forum I visit is rpg.net, and they have search turned off for _everyone_ because it kills their server.

I use the firefox addon here:  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/search-site/ for search-in-site.  It puts a search site button right on your search pane.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 2, 2011)

Why do you need to search anyway, just read every thread.


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 5, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> Why do you need to search anyway, just read every thread.




Sadly, not every thread is worth reading.

It's debatable on whether this thread is worth reading or not.  Probably depends on whether you like tacos or not.


----------



## treex (Dec 5, 2011)

Fool! You dare mock the greatness that is tacos?! CUUUUUUURSE YOU.


----------



## Tamlyn (Dec 5, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Taco Bell - because it's cheaper than eating rats!




You're making the assumption that you're NOT eating rats at Taco Bell...


----------



## drothgery (Dec 5, 2011)

Tamlyn said:


> You're making the assumption that you're NOT eating rats at Taco Bell...



Not more than the FDA maximum allowed percentage . Now, you're probably not eating much beef or chicken either, but that's another story...


----------



## Tamlyn (Dec 5, 2011)

drothgery said:


> Not more than the FDA maximum allowed percentage . Now, you're probably not eating much beef or chicken either, but that's another story...




Hey, there's nothing better than mystery meat applied with a caulking gun!


----------



## Aramax (Dec 20, 2011)

This stuck me as ironic as I had just pm'ed a moderator on another site to delete my account on that web site(I didnt air my dirty laundry in public)
What I find offencive here is this talk abot taco'.They are unfit for human consumption and people who eat them obviusly have ORC BLOOD running in thier veins.

No gyro's,thats a FOOD.(especially made from yummy little lambs!)


----------



## Dog Moon (Dec 29, 2011)

How about lamb tacos!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Dec 29, 2011)

I personally have no problem letting lambs eat tacos.


----------

